# Авиация > Однополчане >  Cевероморск,ностальгия

## Nazar



----------


## Nazar

и еще

----------


## Nazar

и еще

----------


## Алекс

Отлично!  :) 
Спасибо. А сверху с ул. Падорина или Полярной ничего нет?

Алексей.

----------


## Nazar

нет к сожалению, туда не забрался
кстати тут еще что-то есть
http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=254

----------


## Алекс

Эти я уже давно скопировал...

----------


## Шурик

Вот влетел на форум... 
Ностальгия по Североморску 3 не дает спокойно жить.
В архиве форума прочитал про гибель экипажа Корепанова
http://forums.airforce.ru/sitemap/t-1494.html
Я как раз в это время служит там. 1974-76 гг. И мы хоронили этот экипаж на местном кладбище.  Потом ребята говорили, что из семи гробов только три были тяжелыми. Остальные, как тогда говорили, сгорели напрочь. И хоронить было нечего. Тогла их ТУ-16 29 декабря 1974 года врезался в "Старшую сестру". Если кто помнит, так сопки звались - Две сестры (Старшая и Младшая).

----------


## muk33

Для тех, кто ностальгирует по С-3:

----------

